# latest project



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

always wanted a covered bridge but couldnt afford one,now to figure out where it is going
















sorry bout the darkness of the pic


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

good job!
nice looking bridge.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Good looking bridge. Looks like a great place get out of the snow.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice job, it almost looks like this one I shot.
Does the inside have the beams like this?

















Page 576 here is more info on it, 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3529


Now you have to put it over a creek or stream?


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

nothin quite as extensive as that one but i have the cross beams and supports in there once i find the other camera i will post a couple better pics I was tryin to copy the Contoocook Bridge in new hampshire i found a kit on ebay and copied it from the pics


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice work. :appl:


----------



## dirtpusher (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow, I really like the bridge. You don't happen to have some pics as you built it do you?


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

no dont have any build pics ,,,should pretty much kick myself in the behind on that cause i was startin a build album and forgot the darn pics


----------



## NW Class J (Nov 27, 2013)

That looks great...and should be a real eye catcher.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I need one of those in O-scale.


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Great job on the bridge; most realistic!

D.A.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

apoc444 said:


> always wanted a covered bridge but couldnt afford one,now to figure out where it is going
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi apoc444,
That's a very good job on the bridge!!:thumbsup::appl: nice work
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## Locodub (Nov 18, 2013)

Fantastic bridge.


----------

